

Coffeescript, VowsJS, & Asynchronous Testing - rellik
http://www.plainlystated.com/2011/07/coffeescript-vowsjs-asynchronous-testing/

======
michaelchisari
Actually, if you do:

    
    
      return undefined
    

in Coffeescript, then the resulting Javascript just won't have any return
statement at all. Has the same effect, but good to know anyways.

~~~
jashkenas
Or better yet, just `return`.

~~~
rellik
Thanks. Updated the post.

------
igorgue
I rewrote the examples from VowsJS site in Coffee a while ago:

<https://github.com/igorgue/vowsjsexamples>

